# Fuel Oil Spill in Basement-Odor



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Any advice or mothers remedies to get rid of a fuel oil odor on a concrete floor in a basement of a single family home. 
Entrepeneurs were collecting copper and they cut the FOS line spilling and staining the basement floor. Not too worried about the stain...but the smell is overpowering


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Call a local fuel oil supplier, they have some kind of magic juice they use for when they spill, it takes the smell out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

JFMURFY said:


> Any advice or mothers remedies to get rid of a fuel oil odor on a concrete floor in a basement of a single family home.
> Entrepeneurs were collecting copper and they cut the FOS line spilling and staining the basement floor. Not too worried about the stain...but the smell is overpowering


First thing you need to check is if there is a sump pump and if any fuel oil made it to it. I don't know about there, but here they are discharged outside and ultimately end up running into storm drains that eventually lead to the bay. Big NO NO! If the fire dept or epa finds out they will track it down and start fining if it wasn't properly taken care of.

If not, cover it with kitty liter for the absorbancy and to help with the smell. After that a good cleaning agent, scrub brush, shop vac and concrete sealer should do the trick.

Fremont might have some other points / tips for ya if he pops in.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Kitty litter won't take the smell out.:no:


----------



## TNTSERVICES (Apr 12, 2012)

Kitty litter and powdered laundry detergent are good clean up media. You can leave the powedered degergent on for longer period and it will help with the odor.

You need to contact a fule oil company and they can help you out a little more. You will also need to contact your insurance company and advise them of the spill. There is a possible HAZMAT situation and it needs to be reported. Because it was a result of theft, they should cover the cleanup costs.

You should not attempt to mask or cover up the spill. The odor is not just a nuisance it is residual oil in the concrete and needs to be properly removed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

How much got spilled MURPHY?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

Its hazmat. Yep we can concrete clean (any good tile cleaning or power washing company with concrete cleaner heads can clean it) BUT its the collected contaminated water thats costly. Citrasolve will clean and remove odors but that isn't your real problem now is it...

As Dreamweaver and TNT said.. Call the homes ins. Company and report a hazmat situation or to make it real interesting call the fire dept and tell 'em the house might explode and sit down the road and watch the "show"


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> Its hazmat. Yep we can concrete clean (any good tile cleaning or power washing company with concrete cleaner heads can clean it) BUT its the collected contaminated water thats costly. Citrasolve will clean and remove odors but that isn't your real problem now is it...
> 
> As Dreamweaver and TNT said.. Call the homes ins. Company and report a hazmat situation or to make it real interesting call the fire dept and tell 'em the house might explode and sit down the road and watch the "show"


lol:laughing:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> Its hazmat. Yep we can concrete clean (any good tile cleaning or power washing company with concrete cleaner heads can clean it) BUT its the collected contaminated water thats costly. Citrasolve will clean and remove odors but that isn't your real problem now is it...
> 
> As Dreamweaver and TNT said.. Call the homes ins. Company and report a hazmat situation or to make it real interesting call the fire dept and tell 'em the house might explode and sit down the road and watch the "show"


:laughing: Fuel oil doesn't explode.:no:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

Nope the only thing that will explode is the front door when the firemen goes through it  

The bank will then be forced to take PROPER care of the property. I should say that there is a fire hazard and the fumes are toxic. Wear protection


----------

